# Push Processing: HP5 vs TriX



## darin3200 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm going to be doing some lower light photography soon and I was wondering what film to use. I have pushed TMax to 3200 with good results, but now I have HP5 and TriX available. Does anyone have expierence pushing either of these films in D-76?

Thanks


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 6, 2005)

I think Tri-X looks better pushed, but that's just my opinion.

My favorite high speed combo these days is Tri-X 400 (tx-400, not txp-320) at ISo 1250 in Diafine.


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks, it seems like I will need to eventually just buy some diafine because everyone loves it so much


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 6, 2005)

I keep seeing this Diafine mentioned.  Where do I get it?  B & H can't ship it, according to their website...


----------



## Ghoste (Oct 7, 2005)

Tri-X


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 7, 2005)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> I keep seeing this Diafine mentioned.  Where do I get it?  B & H can't ship it, according to their website...



Weird.  Freestyle sends it to me.

Google "tri-x diafine" for lot's of articles and examples.

Tri-X (tx-400 not txp-320) 120 size, shot at ISO 1250, developed in Diafine.


----------



## Mumfandc (Oct 10, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Weird.  Freestyle sends it to me.
> 
> Google "tri-x diafine" for lot's of articles and examples.
> 
> Tri-X (tx-400 not txp-320) 120 size, shot at ISO 1250, developed in Diafine.


Nice image Ksmattfish. I don't know if you saw my Art school studio pics of Tri-X size 120 (@ ISO 1000) in Acufine that I posted in the General forum.

It didn't give me the smooth look you seem to have here with the Diafine. Probably darkroom errors on my part. I've read some places that Acufine and Diafine give similar results. But I think I would like to try Diafine anyway (and lucky me...my school is only 5-6 blocks away from B&H, no probs with shipping!). I also heard Diafine seems to last forever.

Speaking of B&H, it seems like their B&W paper stock variety on the shelves is gradually diminishing everytime I go back there. I worry!


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 11, 2005)

I've never tried Accufine, but it's made by the same folks who make Diafine.



			
				Mumfandc said:
			
		

> It didn't give me the smooth look you seem to have here with the Diafine.



What size film were you using?  That photo is from medium format, which has more to do with the smooth look than the Diafine.  Had I shot it at 400 and developed in D76 1:1 it would have even less grain.

EDIT:  I went and check out your photos.  Like I said, I've never used Accufine, but if your negs were thin I'd try shooting the film at 400.  The packaging for Diafine says Tri-X should be rated at 1600, and a lot of people do rate it that high and get good results, but I've found 1000 or 1250 to be more realistic for me. 

Is Accufine a single bath developer?  Diafine is a 2 bath developer, and uses very little agitation.  You might try agitating less?


----------

